# Someone found a baby vulture--turns out it's a pigeon



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello; I'm new to pigeons and pigeon care though I did raise a grackle until he flew away one day. This youngster was picked up by a friend of an acquaintance as a baby vulture. It was given to the acquaintance who identified it as a pigeon instead of a vulture; she attempted to have her uncle raise it as he raises racing pigeons but the uncle stated that he'd wring the neck of any "barn" pigeon that entered his place, so she gave the chick to me. I live in Stillwater County, Montana and there is not a bird rescue within 100 miles of here (I know that from the grackle). I do have a vet that I can work with; she won't "accidentally" euthanize the baby just cause it's a pigeon.

I'm guessing he's about 14 days. Based on my reading, I've given him/her (can you tell a difference with pigeons?) a first feeding of thawed peas and am ready for a second feeding with thawed peas and corn. Yes the crop is empty. Are peas and corn really enough for this little guy right now? Should I be adding anything else at this point? I read somewhere (can't find it again) that once a week, apple cider vinegar should be added to the drinking water to prevent cankers and other problems--is that appropriate? If so, what is the ratio of vinegar to water?

I have bird vitamins (to be added to drinking water) and a probiotic powder from the grackle; should I use these? Do I need to worry about mites? I'll try to attach a couple of photos for ID of species and age. Thanks for the help!


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

2 weeks old sounds about right. I don't know for sure but I think it needs baby feeding formula like Kaytee Exact. He looks a little young to be just eating peas/adult food. I suggest you keep him on a heating pad set on LOW with a towel on top. Others will chime in shortly to help you more.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's old enough for defrosted and warmed peas and corn. Sprinkle some wild bird seed around him on a towel and peck at it with your fingers. He will soon learn to pick it up. Usually after a few days of feeding the peas and corn, if left with some, they will learn to pick them up and eat them. They seem to learn even quicker than with seed, probably because they are soft and easy to pick up. Then soon seed. You will have to teach him how to drink on his own, before he starts eating seed. Gently dip his beak into a small crock of tepid water, but not over the nostrils. After a while he will learn. 
Make sure the peas and corn are warm but not hot, and make sure the crop empties between feedings. Don't over feed, just fill the crop about 2/3 full so that it feels like a soft squishy pillow. You want to give him enough, but not so much that it stretches out the crop, as then it will have trouble emptying and will cause problems.
BTW, he is very cute.


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

*nostrils*

Thanks for the responses. Any input on using vinegar? Also, upon closer inspection, I've noticed that the bump over one nostril is larger than the other. The folks that had him last night fed him some mashed dog food, and I've been slowly picking bits of dried paste off of him today, but it looks like there might be some inside the right nostril. Obviously he's still breathing; should I work on pulling that out or leave it be and let it work its own way out? The only heating pads I've found have a time limit on them--usually an hour. I read somewhere that using a red heating bulb, such as for reptiles, is ok. Do you think that would be a problem?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He has enough feathers where he shouldn't need the heating pad. Those red lights are actually dangerous, as they can shatter and cause a fire. Some heating bulbs like that also have teflon in them, and the gases they give off will kill birds, so you would have to make sure there is no teflon in them. He should be warm enough if just kept in a warm place.
The ACV can be added to their water at a rate of 1 tablespoon to a gallon of water. If there is food in his nostril, I would try to get it out. A damp towel will take left over food off of most of him. If you were feeding formula, I would suggest adding some warmed baby apple sauce to it, as it works like the ACV and helps the crops ph, so things move through better.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are posts in your other thread. This youngster has canker and needs to be treated for it ASAP. What came out of the nostril is canker and not food residue.

Terry


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

TAWhatley said:


> There are posts in your other thread. This youngster has canker and needs to be treated for it ASAP. What came out of the nostril is canker and not food residue.
> 
> Terry


Not only that, does anyone else see what Im seeing, looks to be two healing pox spots on face, one just behind the mouth hindge, and the other under the eye?

Naught to do but supportive car if so and yes address the canker as well. As stated, mature enough to eat the peas and corn as it has high water content.

Keep us posted and get the meds you need thanks.


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

*further questions*

Thanks for the replies. I work nights so wasn't able to devote a lot of time to answering last night. I don't know enough about pigeons to have any opinion on the possible pox at the edge of the beak; under the eye is his/her ear. Is there a way for me to tell the sex of this chick? 

I'll be talking with my vet about getting the metronidazole; any idea on the dosage? I trust her--she helped me with a baby starling that had air-sac mites. She'd never dealt with it and dove into research to help me figure out what it was and how to treat it--she won't try to euthanize a baby anything unless it's a kindness to the critter. 

The chick is eating voraciously; still quite thin though with a prominent keel bone. I no longer have to force feed it--only did that for 2 and part of a 3rd feeding and now it's eating what I leave for it in the cage. Do I need to worry about it over-eating? Will it wait for its crop to empty before eating again? Should I hold off on introducing seed until the canker is taken care of? Should I be adding probiotics to its diet to keep healthy gut flora while on antibiotics? 

Thanks again--it's nice to have knowledgeable help with a new venture like this!

Joanna in Montana


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry, I meant to add to treat for canker also. 30 mg once daily, for 7 days, then go from there.
If eating on his own, then he doesn't need to wait for the crop to empty. What are you feeding him now? He can have seed now, no reason to wait. Yes, probiotics would be good, but I wait till antibiotics are finished, as they will just kill the probiotics anyway. But some do give them during treatment. Just give them at opposite times of the day.


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

*Update & questions on young pigeon*

The baby "vulture" generally seems to be doing well. Appetite is voracious--I'm not counting the peas and corn but he's eaten a full bag of each over the last couple of days. I'm able to leave a bowl of it with her now and she will eat until I can see the individual kernels of corn and peas above the shoulder blades, and she does this 3-4 times a day and even after stuffed to the gills, she begs for more. The keel bone still appears to be too prominent but there is a bit more padding than when he arrived last Friday. Very active, stretching and flapping his wings vigorously. No neck torsion occurring. 

I'm waiting for the metronidazole to arrive in the mail; the nostril that the possible canker came from now has a bit of yellow plug but she seems to be breathing just fine. I'm providing probiotics and adding liquid vitamins to the peas/corn daily. I dip his beak in water (with some ACV) several times a day but doesn't seem to drink anything so I'm leaving some but not a lot of seed in the cage. The stool when it arrived was black, fairly dry and left in nice, neat little coils. The stool now is much softer, greenish/brownish and copious. Often still formed but not always. Is this due to the change in diet or something more sinister?

I do have some baytril left over from the baby grackle I had this spring. I was told to use ground up tums for calcium--is this an ok calcium source for pigeons? 

Thanks for the help. 

Joanna in Montana


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please post your updates to the original thread about this youngster, so we have the history/background on the baby and are able to respond to your questions. We get a lot of threads and it gets impossible to remember the background/history on each bird.

Do not post updates on new threads. I will move this post to the original thread.

Thank you for caring for this youngster.*


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

Sorry; I'll keep the updates in this thread for now. I did just upload a video of the pigeon chick that I just took this morning. I've set him/her up in a new cage where he/she can now stretch her/his wings out fully. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlQVj4b12gw&feature=youtu.be

Joanna in Montana


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Good going on the peas and corn, you will have a friend for a long time..lol.. They grow quick. So you'll be wanting to think of a place of confinement she can call home.


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

*future plans*

Actually, I think I have a possible set up for him/her already. I've a decent sized cage for the time it spends in the house, and have a chain link 4 ft by 6ft (1.2m by 1.8m) that I covered with chicken wire for the young grackle that I had earlier this spring. It has a shed on one side and a lilac hedge on the other. There's a dog house in it (igloo style) but I'll also add a box of some sort for weather protection. There is an electric water bowl, so water won't ever be a problem. Would a milk crate-style box covered on the top and sides, open on the bottom work for shelter? I don't plan on leaving it out during cold winter days, but definitely in the summer and on nice days. I'll appreciate suggestions on improvement.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice to know about future plans. 
Do update us about his canker treatment too, which he needs most as of now along with feed and water. Haven't you got metronidazole yet?


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

*waiting for the meds*

I'm waiting for the metronidazole to arrive in the mail--I'm hoping today. 

I continue to dip its beak in water but I don't think it's drinking much and doesn't seem to be drinking anything from what I leave in the cage with it. With it not drinking much I've been leery of leaving a lot of seed in the cage. It this a concern? Any suggestion on encouraging water intake? 

Joanna in Montana


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope you get it soon. Start with 30mg per day of metronidazole as soon as you get it. 

If you are feeding him peas and corns, these have lot of moisture in them so he may not feel the need of water. When you dip his beak in water (remember only beak and not nostrils), he will sip if he needs it, so don't worry on that part if he is being fed with defrosted
frozen peas and corns (thawed under hot water to get them to normal temperature).


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

I hope it comes soon too! Thanks for the info on the water intake. I'll start adding a dish of seed to the cage in between peas/corn. Is it ok to use a mix of peas/corn and carrots? How about adding lima beans and such? I took a 750mg quick-dissolving tums and broke it into 8ths and am feeding 1/8 of a tums per day for the calcium--is this ok? Today when it gets warm, I'll be putting the cage outside to allow it some sunlight--yes, I'll make sure it can get shade too. When I picked it up, I determined that I wouldn't start thinking of names unless it lived a week--I've had it for a week now so can start considering what to call it other than Baby. Here's Baby greeting me this morning; is the behavior after the 1 minute mark normal--is it asking for something that I'm not providing already? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbHsdEM78-0&feature=youtu.be

Thanks.

Joanna in Montana


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

Good news: the medication did come in the mail today and the first dose is down without any difficulty. Now just 9 more doses to go!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Cute little baby. Loved the video of eating so eagerly and showing you his affection simultaneously. At this point when he has started eating on his own, you should introduce pigeon /dove seed mix, it is nutritious to them. 
Tums which has sucrose and calcium? I have actually no idea what they are made up of, just Googled and found sucrose and calcium so is it the same? If so you should not give them Tums which contains sucrose rather buy some calcium online or from a pet store which has D3 in it and give him that supplement.
Great news!! Glad to know that you started treating him for canker. Thank you


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

*Update*

Here's my baby. I think that it's using the bowl of seed as a nest--I have had other bowls in there for it to snuggle into--even with softer bedding, but is seems to prefer the seed. It has the seed available 24/7 and I'm introducing a basic chick pellet today. It gobbled several of those down--no the pellets do NOT have antibiotics or growth hormones. I give warm mixed veggies twice daily. I'll get a dove/pigeon food when I can, but my town doesn't carry it so I have to wait until I can afford the fuel to drive an hour away in the hopes that one of the stores in the nearby city might carry some. I'm using a bird vitamin mixed into the veggies once a day and it's about halfway through its course of metronidazole for a possible case of canker--no adverse effects noted yet. He/she seems to be thriving! I think--though I could be wrong--that it uses my hand as a toddler uses a pacifier. It seems to gain comfort from the physical contact even though I've not fed it this way since I've had it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxKOPd_7Vsg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Long time ago we use this for young and older pigeons that contract such Pox like lesion with Katialis - http://www.amazon.com/Katialis-Ointment-30g/dp/B003YK2308

Applied 2 to 3 times daily. Worked very well, dries it and falls off within a week. I peel off the hard scab and apply the cream on base of ulcer


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most pet shops do carry a pigeon and dove mix. That would do.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

mtjoanna said:


> Here's my baby. I think that it's using the bowl of seed as a nest--I have had other bowls in there for it to snuggle into--even with softer bedding, but is seems to prefer the seed. It has the seed available 24/7 and I'm introducing a basic chick pellet today. It gobbled several of those down--no the pellets do NOT have antibiotics or growth hormones. I give warm mixed veggies twice daily. I'll get a dove/pigeon food when I can, but my town doesn't carry it so I have to wait until I can afford the fuel to drive an hour away in the hopes that one of the stores in the nearby city might carry some. I'm using a bird vitamin mixed into the veggies once a day and it's about halfway through its course of metronidazole for a possible case of canker--no adverse effects noted yet. He/she seems to be thriving! I think--though I could be wrong--that it uses my hand as a toddler uses a pacifier. It seems to gain comfort from the physical contact even though I've not fed it this way since I've had it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxKOPd_7Vsg&feature=youtu.be



Im very surprised that it is eating at this young age. When the baby came runnning to you looking for food and flapping, grab a handful of the food and put in the palm of your hand and allow it to eat out of your hand, it is begging for food, you are VERY lucky that it is eating and picking up the food prematurely I might add lol, poor little thing. It wants to take the food from YOU as it would a parent so feel free to grab and hand full and allow it to eat out of your partially closed hand by sticking its beak between your warm fingers or palm. Thats what they know.


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

*Cage question:*

The cage that I currently have Baby in is adequate but not great. Would something like this be a good pigeon-home choice? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chinchilla-...4-White-433-/281762659759?hash=item419a5cfdaf


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

If the bird can fit thru the doors, stand up and turn around and it is only for sleeping or for a few hours a day then yes, if permanent, too small I think. If bird gets out of cage time to stretch wings DAILY then it would be fine for hospital cage and sleeping cage. If it will be in it all day every day, get a rabbit hutch much longer and more floor space. Rabbit cage, hutch whatever.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mtjoanna said:


> The cage that I currently have Baby in is adequate but not great. Would something like this be a good pigeon-home choice?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chinchilla-...4-White-433-/281762659759?hash=item419a5cfdaf


That cage would not be big and open enough, because the wire shelves are dangerous for the foot to get stuck and wire is hard on bottoms of their feet. Some people use large dog crates, the all wire ones, With the solid slide tray bottom. it has room to go back and forth in the crate and you can use or maKe wood shelving for perching, the cage need to be open in the middle for movement. Pigeons like to eat on the floor or ground not from a perch. Think of pigeons more like poultry than say pet store birds that clutch perches with their feet, pigeons like the ground and also like to fly, their native nesting and perching is on cliff edges, rocks , not trees. So with that in mind it is easier to set up a cage it will be happy in, even if it is not in there allot. They do poop allot so most good intentions turn into the bird not being let out as much because it gets tiring cleaning up sloppy bird droppings all the time , some use a bird diaper, but I won't go into that as I keep my pigeons in a loft and they are let out to fly, so I usually don't advise diapers on healthy pigeons who don't have a handicap.


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you for the help. I have another concern too--I have a cat that I have to protect the pigeon from. I have an outdoor flight area set up already and the bird will only be able to fly around when I'm in the room. 

I've been having difficult time getting the youngster to eat seed. As you saw in the videos, it's been eating veggies like crazy, but would only eat a seed at a time if I fed from my fingers. Yesterday, I took him/her (is there a way to tell the difference?) to my parent's home. Mom has a canary, a few budgies and a pair of diamond doves. I put the pigeon in the cage and the doves responded some to its begging noises. They didn't try feeding it but they did hang out with it and baby watched them eat. When I took the baby out of the cage at the end of the day, the crop was full of seed. Yay! And this morning, baby has another crop-full of seed and it's not begging as frantically as it has in the past. 

Joanna in Montana


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Darling little baby! Please protect him from the cat. Our cat came running when I played your videos, thinking, dinner.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

mtjoanna said:


> Thank you for the help. I have another concern too--I have a cat that I have to protect the pigeon from. I have an outdoor flight area set up already and the bird will only be able to fly around when I'm in the room.
> 
> I've been having difficult time getting the youngster to eat seed. As you saw in the videos, it's been eating veggies like crazy, but would only eat a seed at a time if I fed from my fingers. Yesterday, I took him/her (is there a way to tell the difference?) to my parent's home. Mom has a canary, a few budgies and a pair of diamond doves. I put the pigeon in the cage and the doves responded some to its begging noises. They didn't try feeding it but they did hang out with it and baby watched them eat. When I took the baby out of the cage at the end of the day, the crop was full of seed. Yay! And this morning, baby has another crop-full of seed and it's not begging as frantically as it has in the past.
> 
> Joanna in Montana


Be very careful when there is a cat 
No, you can't know the gender as of now. Their behaviors tell when they grow up enough to show it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cat shouldn't be in the same room with a bird.


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't have a large home; either the pigeon and cats share space or I get rid of one or the other. I've had the cats for 11 years now, so they wouldn't be the ones to go and no one around here wants a barn pigeon for anything but target practice. The cage that I have now has bars small enough that the cats cannot reach through, and it has mosquito screening tied on over most of the joints that offer a slightly larger gap. I have it tied to the surface that it's setting on with paracord so that the cage can't get knocked over or off. Eventually, I'll have to get a larger space, but this will work till then. The cats watch it, but they don't have the same interest/determination that they did when they were kittens, so as long as I'm careful when it's out flying around, I think it'll be ok.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We have 5 cats. The cats can't get into the large flight cages and have lost interest in the birds. We just don't ever take the pigeons out unless we make sure the cats are in another room with the door closed. That way, the pigeons can get exercise and we don't have to worry about the cats harming the birds.


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j0XGkMZhg&feature=youtu.be

Here's baby now. I'm considering the name "Vim" (as in vim and vigor)--what do you guys think? I know that this cage is not appropriate for long term; I'll get a wire dog crate-and cat proof it--at some point but can't quite do that financially yet. 

It is now filling up with seed and topping off with veggies. I've not yet seen it drink water but its skin turgor is still good and the stool is still moist--though definitely more formed and solid than it was when Baby Vim was only eating veggies. 

Joanna in Montana


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Joanna, you have done an outstanding job raising Vim! He is a real cutie and I'm jealous, he is so tame compared to the 3 month old squeaker we have! Good work! Please keep him safe from the cats. One of our cats came running to check out the sounds from your video, our kitty from the shelter who undoubtedly hunted to survive before we got her. You may want to check Craigslist for used cages as they are cheaper.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mtjoanna said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j0XGkMZhg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Here's baby now. I'm considering the name "Vim" (as in vim and vigor)--what do you guys think? I know that this cage is not appropriate for long term; I'll get a wire dog crate-and cat proof it--at some point but can't quite do that financially yet.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are doing everything right and making the most of your situation. I like the name and wish you much fun with him.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Cute little Vim. Loved the video. 
Amazing job done by you for the little life


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

*Update and question*

Here's Vim today--no video, just some photos. Out of curiosity, are morning glory seeds safe for birds? If they don't get food from bird feeders what kind of seeds would they find to survive on here in Montana? 
https://www.facebook.com/joanna.dav...0205316677104484.1073741843.1474599503&type=1


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the pics.Vim is a cute bird, nice selfies  

In my opinion, in wild they eat whatever they need. They know their seeds and forage for them and eat to survive. Can't say in Montana what they get, no idea of your place, sorry


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would not give morning glory seeds to birds. They retain ergot, a vasoconstrictor.


----------



## gremlinblue (Sep 15, 2015)

Beautiful bird! I am new on here, so I just got to see your pictures. I have successfully raised wild pigeons that got blown out of nests. The behavior of sticking the beak and head between your fingers is the bird looking for food. I've discovered (and please forgive me if this is something that you all already know) that pigeons and doves feed from the parents by sticking their beaks inside the parents' mouths and drinking "crop milk". I was able to hand feed baby pigeons and doves by making an artificial "crop" for the babies to drink from. I used an old pill bottle (well washed). I cut the top so it was as deep as 1 1//2 times the length of the bird's beak. I stretched a piece of a balloon over the top with a small hole cut in the center. I mixed up a soupy mixture of cream of wheat and cream of rice (mixed with water, not milk) and spooned it into the bottle. Holding the bottle with my fingers on either side, the baby was able to stick their beak in and "drink" the cereal. Once old enough to be on their own, they lived in my outdoor aviary to learn to fly and find their own food (I have finches and button quail). Then, eventually, they were released in to the wild. 

I have a video of feeding a baby Inca Dove on youtube......

https://youtu.be/1lv5Qiyi2eI

I hope this info helps. It looks like, in your latest video, that Vim is still trying to be fed by you. If you hold the dish with your fingers on either side, but covering the top, and let him stick his beak through, he may get the idea of eating the seed more. I've also used soaked dog food as a weaning food for pigeons.


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

*Update on Vim*

Here is Vim, the youngster I took in a while ago. Yesterday, when I was taking him to his outdoor pen (a 6 by 8 ft dog run covered with chicken wire for security), he took off flying and was gone for a couple of hours. I have a flock of ringneck doves that often roost in my tree and frequent my bird feeder, and it really looked like Vim was trying to join them. Do pigeons and doves ever coexist in the same flock? Eventually, Vim came back and I'll be being more careful when going to and from the pen. 

He's cooing now rather than squeaking, and occasionally puffing up the feathers on his neck/breast and engaging in some bowing. I'm assuming these mean he's a he rather than a she? 

This is his new cage. It's a rabbit cage that he can stretch out in well, with a shelf on one end for a little extra room. I covered it with extra wire to prevent my cats from reaching through the bars. What kind of toys do you guys have for your pigeons? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF7MJpcP3Ss&feature=youtu.be

Joanna in Montana


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Chicken wire isn't really safe as too many things can get through it. Hardware cloth is much safer. 1/2 inch in a heavy gauge.


----------



## gremlinblue (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks like he is really growing well. Around here we do have joint flocks of doves and pigeons. At least when they are all eating at the park........


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

So, Vim has been developing some personality changes. I'm assuming he's male; he's becoming rather aggressive when in his cage. When out of the cage he flutters around the house and will settle near (or on) my head or shoulders (or those of my husband). Here is a video of how he is in his cage now; is this territorialism, has he somehow developed fear of me? What can I do to fix it, or can I? He gets out of his cage for at least an hour a day, on my days off of work, it's a couple of hours. On nice days, he goes to a pen outside. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp9ZIpts8dE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

When Phoebe and Chloe hit adolescence, they showed the kind of behaviors Vim is showing. And they were girls.


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

Anything I can do to help calm him/her?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's very normal for pigeons to be territorial about their space. That's normal.
You really should put in some flat perches, rather than that branch though. Pigeons naturally perch on something flat, not on a branch where they must grip it constantly to hold on. Just not natural for them. A shelf running across there, or at the end of the cage would be much better for him.


----------



## mtjoanna (Aug 14, 2015)

His cage is more than 3 ft long and this is only one end of it. On the other is a shelf than goes across the cage, under which is his food and water bowls--this works well for keeping droppings out of it. I'd say he spends at least as much time on the perch as he does the shelf, and will sometimes sleep on the bottom of the cage. I've tried offering him soft things to lay on, but he just tears those up or throws them around the cage. The triangular perch is there mostly to give him something to do; he tries sitting on it occasionally but mostly likes to pull a the toggles on it while on his preferred perch.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pic.


----------

